# Saab 9-5 Aero Estate advice



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So i'm selling my van ( this is not a plug by the way) and looking to buy the above, Robert at Prism has been advising me on some things to look at as well as browsing saab central, saabscene and uksaabs.

Has anyone got a 9-5 Aero and could offer anything to look out for?, i know about the PCV and DI problems that these were recalled for well certainly the DI was.

This is one i have seen thats in Dorset of all places lol


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

We had one for about nine months - nothing specific over and above what you have already mentioned - obviously the usual suspension bushes etc, they are a large heavy car and they don't last too long. The four speed autobox is prone to failure as well.

Have you driven one - the reason we got rid of ours was twofold - the boot (seats up) was smaller than the previous car we had (VW Bora) and it was shockingly boring to drive - fast but totally devoid of fun, finesse etc, that was a manual, the autos we tried were even worse as they sapped the performance to a stupid degree


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

My buddy had the saloon in that year and the plastics creaked like crazy but other than that is was sound.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not driven one yet..suppose thats a tad silly but i love the looks and spec for the money, i will need to find one locally in a garage for a run.

The next option was a Volvo V70.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Not driven one yet..suppose thats a tad silly but i love the looks and spec for the money, i will need to find one locally in a garage for a run.
> 
> The next option was a Volvo V70.


I would take one out first, a mate had a 9-3 which is basically a vectra (which i have) I found the steering wheel on the Saab to be way too high even when lowered so didnt like the driving position.
With regards to Saab he never had any issues with it but get out and drive one!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Not driven one yet..suppose thats a tad silly but i love the looks and spec for the money, i will need to find one locally in a garage for a run.
> 
> The next option was a Volvo V70.


forget the saab mate,very boring to drive and not as good as you would think, the volvo is a far better option


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

My dad had one a while back - I thought it was awesome, great looking, lovely interior, silly fast and loaded with goodies. 

If you want a car to chuck round corners and blast down backroads, then it will disappoint. If you want a solid cruiser with plenty of poke and comfortable ride, the 9-5 Aero is amazing value for money.

Apart from the things mentioned, check the plastics for peeling as it has rubberised buttons etc and i think the SID (displays) can lose pixels. 

When you drive it, try 30-70 in 2nd, if it goes like stink then the engine should be sweet - it should pull strongly in all gears from about 2000rpm.

I would recommend driving one before deciding on whether or not to go for one - both to dispel any negative comments, and also to make sure it lives up to expectations.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

aod said:


> My dad had one a while back - I thought it was awesome, great looking, lovely interior, silly fast and loaded with goodies.
> 
> If you want a car to chuck round corners and blast down backroads, then it will disappoint. If you want a solid cruiser with plenty of poke and comfortable ride, the 9-5 Aero is amazing value for money.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate all info very gratefully received :wave:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

what sort of engine in the v70 you considering if you were to go down that route?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> what sort of engine in the v70 you considering if you were to go down that route?


Doubt i would get the D5 as much as its not a bad engine the usual diesel injector failure etc, so most likely the T5 250hp engine, black leather and carpets and as much toys as possble lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Doubt i would get the D5 as much as its not a bad engine the usual diesel injector failure etc, so most likely the T5 250hp engine, black leather and carpets and as much toys as possble lol


was going to say was it going to be a t5 :lol: D5's as you say aint bad engines just seem a tad cursed when they have DPF's atm. :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe the SAAB shares the same chassis as the Vauxhall Vectra. Therefore I would expect it to be quite joyless to drive.

Although I do like the SAAB style.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> was going to say was it going to be a t5 :lol: D5's as you say aint bad engines just seem a tad cursed when they have DPF's atm. :lol:


yeh lol i've had enough of diesel (car and van) the car being the worst for problems. 


T.D.K said:


> I believe the SAAB shares the same chassis as the Vauxhall Vectra. Therefore I would expect it to be quite joyless to drive.
> 
> Although I do like the SAAB style.


Yeh i know that, but it will be just a motorway muncher if i want a spirited drive i have the Octavia(which is good for me in terms of a sunday morning blast round some scottish roads) :thumb: 9-5 is supposedly a great comfy cruiser.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle, as you said the only way you will know is if you test drive it, too many people with too many opinions for example I have a 150 vectra with a tuning box, i love it, goes like a beast and is really comfy but there are others who will slate it!

Why dont you become the first member of a new test drive section!!!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the only thing i can comment in regards to saabs grizzle is i felt cramped but that was a 9-3 so could be different. 

it was not bad overall though

the v70 and 9-5 are general cruisers though, just dont get it in SilverBack's colour of choice Jewish Racing Gold or Beige. iirc on the v70 its called sun something it alludes me atm

what age you looking at v70's? you do know the 70 is smaller than the mondeo estate its based on?

hahaha at the diesel thing though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bgm46 said:


> Grizzle, as you said the only way you will know is if you test drive it, too many people with too many opinions for example I have a 150 vectra with a tuning box, i love it, goes like a beast and is really comfy but there are others who will slate it!
> 
> *Why dont you become the first member of a new test drive section*!!!!


I might just do that.:thumb:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I might just do that.:thumb:


Woo hoo, any royalties for me????? lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> the only thing i can comment in regards to saabs grizzle is i felt cramped but that was a 9-3 so could be different.
> 
> it was not bad overall though
> 
> ...


No no, not racing jewish gold ffs lol.

Silvers or greys

looking to spend max about 5K, i did look at Mondeo ST's.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bgm46 said:


> Woo hoo, any royalties for me????? lol


Glass Bottle of Irn Bru? lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> No no, not racing jewish gold ffs lol.
> 
> Silvers or greys
> 
> looking to spend max about 5K, i did look at Mondeo ST's.


looked at going down the ex copper v70 route? hahaha JRG


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Glass Bottle of Irn Bru? lol


As long as its been in the fridge for at least 24 hours then i am a happy man, tastes sooooooooooooo much better out a glass bottle :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> looked at going down the ex copper v70 route? hahaha JRG


yeh but none have leather or very very few do have leather.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> yeh but none have leather or very very few do have leather.


chucks thats a bum  could of had a complete bargain!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Saabs are a bit like Marmite, you either love them or hate them. Test drive one, then decide.

Most people who hate them have never driven one and as for the chassis, many cars on the road share platforms so don't be put off by that. My 9000 shares the same chassis as Lancia and Alfa Romeo, yet of the three the SAAB is by far the best in build quality, BHP and reliability (190,000+ miles) - just try and find the same Lancia or Alfa on the road today.

For motorway miles there is very little out there to match it :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Big man, if you want that silver car in Dorset looked at could do this weekend as I'm headed that way.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive never driven one but they look really nice (what a girlie thing to say)


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

there is a brand new estate along the road from me in white, cant tell if its the 9-3 or 9-5 but it is a stunning looking car!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Big man, if you want that silver car in Dorset looked at could do this weekend as I'm headed that way.


Andy that will be awesome mate!! :argie:

I've PM'd ahaydock as he's from there but i think he's a little busy had no reply.

What day at the weekend suits you? infact i'll fire a PM over :thumb:


----------

